# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Ritxi

## Pulgas

*Otro que cae.*
*Ritxi, FELICIDADES y un abrazo.*

*¡Y ahora, a desafinar todo el mundo!: Y que cumplas...*

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchísimas felicidades Ritxi!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo muy fuerte compañero, y espero coincidir en alguna quedada contigo!  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

No se salva ni un moderador juas, juas, juas,

¡Felicidades, hombre, y no sufras!. Pulgas aún es más viejo  :302:

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja

Ritxi, moltes felicitats  :O13: 

A veure si ens veiem aviat  :Wink1:

----------


## tofu

!Muchas Felicidades Ritxi¡  :Party:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*21/04-21/05 Tauro
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## SERX

Felicitats !!!    :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

ya te felicitado por el Facebook, pero bueno, archicompañero, muchas felicidades!!!

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡¡¡Moltes felicitats Ritxi!!!!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Molts d'anys!!! que en puguis fer moooolts!!!


vaya vaya... tantos magos y ninguno sabemos como dejar de envejecer... aish...

----------


## MagNity

bueno, alguno si que lo sabe (pregunta al elfo,...xD), lo que pasa es que en este foro no se puede desvelar los secretos... jijiji

----------


## Magnano

Nity, ¿que te ha pasado en la foto?

Felicitats Ritxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ¡pum!

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas gracias a todos, pero hay un par de errores:

Un virus informático ha entrado en el foro y ha modificado mi perfil, no hago 35 son 16  :302:  y no tengo canas... son mechas  :Cool1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

"osease" que has cambiado las canas por granos?

----------


## magik mackey

Espero que tu fiesta de cumpleaños sea tan divertida, que se convierta en un acontecimiento anual! Feliz Cumpleaños Ritxi.

----------


## Mistico

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños compañero!! 

Un abrazo y mis mejores deseos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felicidades Ritxi!! Un abrazo!

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades y mucha magia

----------


## Spes

Muchas felicidades! Espero que estés disfrutando con tu cumple!

----------


## Iban

La leche, hasta el gran Ritxi cumple años... Esto es el acabose, el apocalipsis, en fin de los mundos...

Felicidades, con toda mi admiración y cariño, Ritxi.

Un abrazo muy, muy fuerte.

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas gracias a todos

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades Ritxi! te vas haciendo viejo

----------


## Ritxi

Marcos no es _viejo_ es _experimentado_  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

Pues... experimentado, felicidades, y... no te olvides de sonreir, un abrazo tio.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Un pelín tarde, pero felicidades.

Lou Less.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Per molts anys Ritxi

----------


## Dieani

Muchas felicidadess!!! aunque un poco tardecilla jejej

Saludos, y que cumplas muchos mas

----------


## MagDani

moltes felicitas
un poquet tard per&#242; he estat desconectat...
MUCHAS FELICIDADES

----------

